# أحلـــــى نـــك نيماااااااااات للماسنجــــــر..........روووعه لاتفوتكم



## بنت الله (23 أغسطس 2006)

أحلـــــى نـــك نيماااااااااات للماسنجــــــر 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








الروح دائم الى المحبوب مشتاقه.شوق إللذي يشتكي من بعد معشوقه.وأذا تذكرت وصله وساعه فراقه.يفز قلب يتله للغضي شوقه.

سٌـِ™ـهٌـ™ـِل~احٌِـ™ـبٌـ™ـُِكْ~لٌِـ™ـٌـَكْـُِـ™ٌـن ُ~صٌِـ™ـٍعٌـ™ـٍْـبُ~انٌِـ™ـٍسٌـ™ـُاِكٌ

أنا جيتك طفـل ضايع حنان الحب ما ذاقه؟وصلت لعالمك صدفه..دخيلك لا تخليني

™مسكت~القلم~لأكتب~همومي~فبكي~القلم~قبل~ان~تبكي~عيو ني™

مو الشطاره كل من قالك احبك تركض وراه الشطاره بعز جرحك تلاقه يركض وراك

جـ المر على شانـك ـرعـ؛ـت حـ لي ظهر وسنـاد ـسـبـ؛ـتك حـ أحـزانــي أحـزانــك ـسـبـ؛ـت يـ مانكـون أبـعــاد ـهـمـ؛ـك 

لَوكانَ الحُــبُّ كَلِمَـاتٌ تُكْتَــبْ لأَنْهيــتُ أقْلامِــيْ لكِــنَّ الحُـبُّ أرْواحٌ تُوهَــبْ فَهَـلْ تَكْفِيـكَ روحِـي.

ســMــــحابة حب ياعمري تمطر فـــAــي سما دنياك وتعطر قلــMــبك الدافي وتقولك "مستحيل أنسـRــاك

][^]
[*][شًٍـًٍاًٍُب الٍُقٌٍُلٌٍُب شًٍـًٍاًٍُب الٌُرآٍُسًٍُ...عًٍُاٌمًٍُلٌٍُنٍُُي مٍُرٍهٍُ بإٍحًٍٍُـسٍُُاس...]
[*][^][


ويـ™ـاك أعـ³ــيش بجـ‰ــو ثـ"ـاني فـ?ـي عالـ@ـم مـ؟ـا فـ؟؟ـيه الا أنـ?ـت وانـ+ـا!!

ضحــــك حبيبــي دام وقتــك مسليـــك بكـره تمــــــــوت مــن القهــــر لا نسيتــك

§ يـ~ـعــلـ?ـم الله مـ&ـالـ?ــك بــقــلـ™ــبــي شـ+ـريـ¼ــك§

حبيتك الوقت كله مابقت ساعه تركت لك هالدقيقه حبني فيها


أٍكَـِّبٍرٌ قٌٍهُِرٍّ ٍلاِ ٍضُاِعِْ عٍُمَرٍكٌِ وٍُرِاُ اٍنُسٌِاَنٍّ تٍبُيِّ غَِلاهٍُ وِهٌِوً يَِبٌيٍّ اٍنُسَِانٍّ ثٍاَنِيّ


مٌلُيٍتَ اُشٍوٍفً اٌلُغٍيْرِ وًمٍنًاَيٌ اٌشُوٍفًكِ .. وَاٌلُشٍوَقِ ذِاْبٍحنِيٍ وٌاُنَاً مْنٍكِ مٌحُرًوِمٍ


آٌهٌ يُاًقَـوِ قْلٌبٌـكُ تُجٍـِرِحٌنَي مَـًنُ قٌلًـَبِ ٌوتُـرًوٍحًِ .. آُهُ قُـًوَلْيٍ وٌرُبُـكٌ مُـنِ عِلٍمٌـٍكً دُرًسَ اًلٌجُـْرٍوٍحٌ


ان ضُاًعَتٍ مٍفِاٌتْيُحً اًلُوٌفُاً مُنٍ ِكْفُوٌفُ اُلٍزِمٌنُ أٌوِعٍدٌكُ مْاُيٍضِيٌعُ مٌفٍتٌاًحَ حًبُكٌ دٌاُمٌنًيِ حٌـي ِ


اٌوُعِدٍكٌ مٌاُيٍوْمِ اٌنُسٌىُ اٍلًيَ فًيِ قٌلُبًيِ عِمٍلًتًةْ لٍمُاً سُلٌمٌتًهً بٍدٍيٌنُكٍ وٌاُنٍتٌ قٌدٍاُمًيٍ ذٍبُحُتِةَ


اٌغًاًرِ مُنُ ٌنٌفٍسٍيٍ اَذَِاَ فْيِكٍ سٌوٌلٌفٌتَ .. اَشٍلًوُنٌ لا شٌفُتًكَ مِعً اٌلْغْيَرٍ ..


فٌتُحًتَ أٌغُلًىَ ًأًوَرًاقٍيِ .. لْقٍيٌتُكً عَمٍرِيَ اُلٌبٍاًقَيْ لٌقًيَتٍ اِسًمَيٌ يٌضُمً اُسًمَكٍ...وٍمٍسُتًحَــــــيًلَ مًثًلُكً اًلآٌقَُيَ


بُشُيًلَ مْـٍنَ عًمٍـًريً اٌيًـاْمٌ وٌلَُكَ اُهٍـدَيًهٌـاُ بْـٌسُ خٌوْفًيِ إًُنٌكً فًـيَ وًُصُـلً غًيَـٌرْيِ تًُقًضَِيَهًـاُ‍



تَعََّلَمْتْ أَزَيَنْ ضِحْكِتِيْ وٌالْقْلُوُبْ أَسْرَارْ§عَلَى إِنِيْ بْخِيِرْ بْعِيِنْ مَنْ يَّجْهَلّ أَحْزَاَنَيْ


::]¦[:: ماعاُِِد يغُرِيُ دِفُا صُِوتك ًِولا ًًَِهدِابُك قلبُيِ ًواٌعرِفهُ لِين ُصًِدٌ ُلاتنادُيِ ::]¦[::


عَّرَّفْتْ قَدَّرِيّ عّنْدُهُمْ..مّالِيْ مَّعَّزْهَ بّقَلْبُهُمْ..أّبْنِيَّ قُصورْ الَّمَحَبَه..وٌالَّهَدِمْ هُوّ طَبْعُهُم


اضحـ%ـك مـ™ــردك بـتـواجـ½ـه الـدمـ$ــعـة امـ²ـا علـ?ـى جـ?ـيتي ولا عـلـ-ـ ـى فـراقـ@ـي


:::]¦[::: قَالْوّ:حّبيِبَكْ بْعِيدْ..قّلّتْ:المَحَبَه تّزِيدْ؛مَعّاهّ مانِيْ وَحِيدْ؛ُروحِيْ وٌروحَهّ سُوَى :::]¦[:::


تٌِرٍْىُِ لا أٍْنًتََِ وٍُلا غٍّيِِرًِكٍْ وُِلا عٍَشِْرًهِ مُِنّ أٍشًكٍاَلِكٌِْ ، يٍَخًلِونٍْيً أذِْلً الٍنًفِسّْ أٍوّ عٍَنِْ كًلٍمّتِيًِ أٍرُْتَِدْ



لٌِـًوٍ كُـٍ¼ـًانٍَ قًٍـلَِـبٍـّيٌٍ ِنًـٍاًوَِيًِ الًـِيَـّ™ـُِّـٍومُِ يـُنٍـَسِّـاٍكِّ لًـٍقِـُطٍّعًِ عُِـًٍرٌوِقٍُـ$ـُِهَ ٍوُانٍُِزٌعٌٍهٌ مٍُِّْنٍ َمٌٍكٌِاٌنٍـ@ُـٍّهِ


مًارْاِحّ تًحِسْ فِيّنُيُ الاٌ لما تٍوًقِفّ عَنًدٍ قِبْرٍيّ وتًقَوِلٍ هْذّا اللًي بّالاٍمِسُ يَمٍوُتٌ فّيٌنُيْ



أًنًاَ ُاًحْبٌكَ ًوُلا ًفٌكٌرًتّ ْاخُوٌنكً وْقلبٌيُ َبًاُلَهُوْا ُعٌايًشٌ يٌصُونَكّ


(u) مَْسِكيٌنـٌِ , قَلَبٍيْـ ، كُمٍْـ ، يًعُاْنِيـ(u)


][¤][واللْهـ لَجـ ـ ـازِي رَاعٍ ـ ـي الْصَد باْلَــ ـ ــصٌدْ ¤ وأصِد عَنْهـ وكَنٌهـ ماهُو مَ ــوجُود][¤][


ذُليًتنُيٌ بحٌبكَ ًماَصُارَّتَ َمحبُهً ُليتُنيً َّطعنَتَّ قُلبيَّ وًلاَّضُعًفَّ َلحَبٌك


وصلت لغايتك وصار كل اللي تمنيته خليتني انسي لذيذ النوم واشقا لك

لا تلوم اللي يبيك
لو قسى مره عليك
عاتبه وافهم شعوره
وداوي جروحه بيديك


!! ترى حياتي لاخلت منك ""تنعاف"" مثل الليالي لاخلت قمرها


إيه اعرفك واعرف إني من غـلاك أجهـلك....مرّات أضمـك و أخـاف إني مشبّـه عليـك


ما قلت لك عمـر سيـف العشـق ما يقتـلك... ما تشوفني حـيّ قدامك وانا امـوت فيـك


تبي تعرف من انا ؟؟ انا الغلاواكثر من النفس مغليك .. انا الوفا رغم الجفا جيت شاريك ..انا السهر لانمت عيني تراعيك ... وانا اللي لي ضاق صدرك يسليك .. باختصار اعترف لك انا هاويك .. انا غرامك بس بصورة انسان يغليك ..


الشمعة تحترق مرة واحدة .. لكي يرى الناس .. أما أنا فأحترق ألف مرة .. لكي أراك أنت !


اروع ما قد يكون ان تشعر بالحب ... ولكن الاجمل ان يشعر بك من تحب


حينما تتوقف روحي عن عشق روحك .. سيتوقف قلمي عن عشق الحروف وتقبيل الورق


ضاع عمري مرتين .. مرة قبل أن ألقاك .. والثانية .. عندما لم أعد ألقاك


ارسلتلك القمر ينورك طريقك رجعلي زعلان قلت وشفيك قال نورها عماني


جميل أن يكون لك قلباَ أنت صاحبه... ولكن الأجمل أن يكون لك صاحباَ أنت قلبه


من السهل ان يبيع الشخص شيئا شراه ...... ولكن من الصعب ان يبيع قلبا قد هواه


من السهل أن يشتاق الأنسان لمن يحب ... لكن من الصعب أن يجده كلما اشتاق أليــــه


لاتلمني إذا لم أنظر إليك حين أكون معك....فأنا لاأريد للهيب الشوق في عيني أن يجرح هدبك


الحياة صفحات .. وانت أجمل صفحه فيها .. فيستحيل أن أطويها أو أرميها .. لأن جروحي أنت من يداويها


احرقي ماشئتي من جسدي فدموعي سوف تطفيه .. لكن احذري أن تحرقي قلبي فأنتي .. وحدك فيه


تغيب يوم مسموح .. يومين تذوب الروح .. ثلاث أيام آسف .. يا ذابح يامذبوح


شاركني القلم في حبك .. فصار مايكتب إلا اسمك .. فغرت عليك .. فكسرته من أجل حبك


ما أقول أنسى عيون الناس من شانك أقول أنسى جميع الناس لعيونك


سأصبر حتى يعجز الصبر من صبري .. واصبر حتى يأذن الله في أمري .. سأصبر حتى يعلم الصبر اني صابر على شي امر من الصبر


وَأفْنَيْتُ عُمْرِي بِانْتِظَارِي وعْدَهَا ... وَ أَبْلَيْتُ فِيْهَا الدَّهْرَ وَهْوَ جَدِيْدُ


ما اضمن لك الايـــام.. اضمن لك احساسي.. لو نفترق اعــــــــوام.. مايموت اخــــــلاصي..


أيام الدهر ثلاثة: يوم لا يعود إليك,,,ويوم أنت فيه لايدوم عليك,,,،ويوم مستقبل لا تدري ما حاله ولا تعرف من أهله


إذا غابت الشمس أخذ مكانها القمر ... لكن إذا غاب حبيبي ما ياخذ مكانه بشر




قالوا : تحبه ؟ قلت : ساكن فؤادي ... قالو : يحبك ؟ قلت : هذا سؤالي


أون وكلن يحسب إني أغني .... عليل وكلن يحسب إني مداوي


إن قلت هانت خالف الوقت ظني ... وإن قلت زانت عادلتني بلاوي


من منام الليل والله حرمتني ... ساهرن والفكر ودا بي وجاب


كـل من جـانــي هجانـي ولامنـي ... قالـوا أمر الـحـب بالدنيـا سـراب
ليتهم شافوا اللي شوفه شاقني ... كـان قالـوا إن الهـوا أمره صـواب


لقد تركت لك قلبي كي لا أنساك ولا تنساني

قلبي معك يذكرك بي ..... وأنا بدون قلبي أذكرك


سَأَظَلُ أُحِبُكَ وإِنْ طَالَ إِنْتِظَاريْ .. فَإِنْ لَمْ تَكُنْ قَدَرِيْ .. فَقَدْ كُنْتَ إِخْتِيَارِيْ

عشقتك عشق كافر مات وفاتته التوبه .. وعقشتك عشق مؤمن وحبك أول ذنوبه

خذ الهنا من حياتي وعطني شقى حياتك ... مابي البسمه بشفاتي تكفيني بسمة شفاتك

علمتني الشوق وعرفتني بالحب .. وكرهتني ثلاث .. غيابك .. وبعدك .. وفرقاك

سألت قلبي عنك قلت له تقدر على فرقاه ؟!؟! .. قال : أطقع ما عندي انت وياه

الدنيا احرمتني ثلاث .. قلب يفهمني .. روح تونسني .. فرح يغمرني .. تقدر تعوظني ؟!

تصد .. كيفك .. تتغلى .. كيفك .. لكن تنساني .. والله لا العن خير خيرك

ان طاحت العبرة على انسان شرواك .. ماهي خسارة لو بها ذل عيني



الشوق حن قلبي واشتاق لك .. وجن حرفي وقالك أحبك

ليتك تحس بلهفتي .. ليتك تحس بغيرتي .. ليتك تحس ان زعلك مني يعني نهاية دنيتي

لو طالت المده ترى القلب ما مات .. يذكر رفيقه لو رفيقه تناساه

أنا أدري إن الوصل تاليه الفراق .. ولولا الأمل ما تحمل النفس ضيقه

سولف معي معك الحكي ليته أبد ما ينتهي ... تبي الحقيقه ؟ سالفتك أحلى كلام أسمعه
آمر وأنفذ بس عني لا تصد وتلتهي ... الا بشعرٍ غره اللي لا تنثر تجمعه

أصحاب انا والهم وأحباب ونمون .. ماهي صداقة يوم هي عشرة أعوام
الهم سجيني وانا فيه مسجون .. إن قام حظي طاح وإن طاح ماقام

وجدت سكوتي متجراً فلزمته .. فإذا لم أجد ربحاً فلست بخاسرٍ

الوقت ضدي ودنيتي كلها يأس.......ومافي يديني حل غير انتحاري

ما اظمنلك الزمن...اظمنلك احساسي ...لو نتفرق اعوام..مايموت اخلاصي...

اتعب على الطيب ترى رفقته عز...ولا الردي مافاد نفسه بيفيدك؟؟

قلبي الوافي مايستحمل الغيبه..طلبتك..خل روحي لروحك قريبه

لدي يدان لضمك وشفتان لتقبيلك ولكن ليس لدي سوى قلب واحد لحبك

ودي ارسل عيوني لشوفتك ويطمنوني بس..خوفي يخدعوني ويجلسون عندك ويتركوني

احس الجرح مايبرا كبير وحطم امالي..خذلني واحدن غالي رخصني يوم اغليته

***** لا تولعني وتقطعني بدون اسباب..غيابك يا***** خلني بس اعرف اسبابه

ياكثر مانذكر من الناس غالين تحت الثرى ماعاد فيهم رجوعي

اموت بعيونك ولاهان باقيك كلك حلو بس الحلا في عيونك

انساك لحضه واذكرك باقي العام حتى وانا ناسيك نسيت وذكرتك

انت في حبك مثل مد وجزر لاتجي كلك ولا كلك تروح

منهو حبيبك غايتي بس اهنيه على حسن حظه عشانك حبيبه

اشوفك حلم مثل احلام خلق الله لاني بطايلك وان فتحت ضيعتك

ناسن لها بالقلب حشمه وتقدير وناسن تجي وتروح محدن فقدها

اضحك حبيبي دام وقتك مسليك بكره تموت من القهر لانسيتك

جوهره وشلون تمشي على القاع حسبي على من جابها من بحرها

كان الامل في شوفتك يوم فرقاك الله يجيب موادعك لجل اشوفك

يارب ان تكون عجبتكم


----------



## ramyghobrial (24 أغسطس 2006)

*حلوين لاباس بهم *
*شكرا يابنت الله*


----------



## بنت الله (24 أغسطس 2006)

مرسى رامى لمرورك

ربنا يباركك


----------



## ارووجة (24 سبتمبر 2006)

حلوين كتيرررررررر

مشكوورة اختي


----------



## kamer14 (8 فبراير 2007)

شكرا بنت الله


----------



## mahy (5 مارس 2007)

عسل خالص ميرسى


----------



## fullaty (5 مارس 2007)

حلوين اوى شكرا


----------



## !|!piro!|! (16 مارس 2007)

_*سَأَظَلُ أُحِبُكَ وإِنْ طَالَ إِنْتِظَاريْ .. فَإِنْ لَمْ تَكُنْ قَدَرِيْ .. فَقَدْ كُنْتَ إِخْتِيَارِيْ

 نيـكات جـميله فعلا يا (بنـت الله)...
 مــير سـى علـى تعـبك يا قــمر​*_


----------



## الأسطورة 14 (16 مارس 2007)

*مشكوووورة*


----------



## men@ elgm@l (17 مارس 2007)

ممتاز جدا 
10/10


----------



## shadymokhles (23 مارس 2007)

*تمام شكرا جزيلا*​


----------



## marline (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أحلـــــى نـــك نيماااااااااات للماسنجــــــر..........روووعه لاتفوتكم*

سَأَظَلُ أُحِبُكَ وإِنْ طَالَ إِنْتِظَاريْ .. فَإِنْ لَمْ تَكُنْ قَدَرِيْ .. فَقَدْ كُنْتَ إِخْتِيَارِيْ
 فعلا جميله جدا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير


----------



## بيدق (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أحلـــــى نـــك نيماااااااااات للماسنجــــــر..........روووعه لاتفوتكم*

*حلوة بس أعتقد دي SMS للموبايل مش كدة برده؟؟*


----------



## بيدق (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أحلـــــى نـــك نيماااااااااات للماسنجــــــر..........روووعه لاتفوتكم*

:yahoo: *الرب يحفظك هستخدم واحد منهم*


----------



## totty (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أحلـــــى نـــك نيماااااااااات للماسنجــــــر..........روووعه لاتفوتكم*

ميرسى اوى


----------



## بيدق (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أحلـــــى نـــك نيماااااااااات للماسنجــــــر..........روووعه لاتفوتكم*

*when you make the biggest mistake,somethng good :t16: comes from it. when you think the world has turned its back on you take a second look at whats facing you.Always remember the compliments you recived.Forget the rude remarks and be proud of ur whole self no matter what........ don't be depressed,always remember that there are friends who still care and who will always be there.............. if u re a loving friend, kindly send this to all ur friends including me............do it to prove all ur love to ur friends.......*​


----------

